# What to due with HF flashlights



## Monty (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you do with all the free Harbor Freight flashlights you can get?
This is what I've started doing with mine. Guess I'll see how well they sell next weekend.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 23, 2013)

KOOL


----------



## NittanyLion (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 23, 2013)

lol.  Good luck.  That is pretty creative.


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 23, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!  Great job Mannie


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice! I had the same idea as you, only I covered mine entirely with wood. Your way looks nice, also.


----------



## navycop (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good. How do you get free flashlights?


----------



## Monty (Sep 23, 2013)

navycop said:


> Looks good. How do you get free flashlights?


At least once a week, I get or can find a HF flyer with their weekly sales and a 20% off coupon. There is also a coupon for a free flash light, multi testor, screwdriver set, scissors or some other inexpensive item next to the 20% off coupon..


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2013)

What about the free 25' Tape Measures and the free Volt meters Monty?

Ray


----------



## monophoto (Sep 25, 2013)

Another thing you can do with them is to make a holder that attaches them to the livecenter in the tailstock.  Similar to the sleeves Mannie makes, the only difference being that one end of the sleeve fits around the back end of the flashlight, and the other end slips over the livecenter.

Then, you use the sleeve to mount the flashlight on the tailstock where it is exactly on-axis to shining light into the interior of bowls, boxes, goblets, etc being turned on the headstock.


----------



## George417 (Sep 25, 2013)

Very creative.


----------



## OZturner (Sep 25, 2013)

That's neat! What a great idea! And another use for the blank smalls.
Love it


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 25, 2013)

I put the word out in the neighborhood last year and laser engraved kids names on them for stocking stuffers.


----------

